# Are You Ready Mid-atlantic Outbackers



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Okay, here we go.







sunny

THE FIRST EVER (that I know of anyway) MID-ATLANTIC OUTBACKERS RALLY WILL BE HELD:
















APRIL 1-3, 2005 at the Bethpage Resort in Urbanna, VA









http://www.bethpagecamp.com/pages/aboutus.html

I will be making contact with the folks there this morning, letting them know we are on the way.







Please try to let me know if you plan on attending so I can give them as accurate a count as possible.

My family and I are really looking forward to this. action It appears that the campground has lots to offer families, with lots to do for kids and adults, at a reasonable price.

If anyone has any great ideas about fun things we can do as a group while there, please share (ie pot luck dinner, someone mentioned BBQ in the other rally post)








See you in April!! Talk to you sooner!

Jason

Okay, I've talked with JoAnn at Bethpage and she said give her a call at 1-804-758-4349 to make your reservations. It will be $28.31 per night and that includes a discount for a rally. Tell her you are with the "Mid Atlantic Outbackers". She has plenty of sites and will put us together once we have all called in!

Thanks Jason


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm just trying to keep this at the top of the board so people will see it and read it!

COME ON MID-ATLANTIC OUTBACKERS, join in the fun!!

jason


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Jason,

Okay, we're ready to do this thing! DH will probably make the reservations tonight. (he has the "vacation fund money")








You can definetly count us in. I have never done anything like this in a group, so I will do what ever you "tell me" to do. Just let me know. I have been to beth page before. It is a pretty nice park. I dont know what to do out side of the park though. we just went to camp. The only other time we have been in Urbanna was for the Oyster festival. That was pretty fun!

I will help you try and keep this at the top. I'm hoping for a lot of people!!!!

Sally


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Sally,

I like you have never done this type of thing before either.

I appreciate your help with promoting attendance. If I had to guess, with this type of thing the more is definitely the merrier!!!

Any chance you get, PM those folks you know from VA, MD and NC to get them to come on down/up as well. The idea is that in following years, we will go to their locations. I guess at some point we will need a MD and NC person to find the best places down/up there!!

Look forward to seeing you there!

Jason


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi all

Let me ask the DW and get back with y'all Sounds like fun!!

Will


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

We hope you can make it will!

Jason, Unfortunately I just joined this group and don't know anyone else with Outbacks.








I will see what I can do.

sally


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Jason,
I belong to the open rds/trailer life forum also. Someone from there actually refered me to this forum. Should I post something on there, even though that is for all rv'ers?

sally


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Sally,

Let's hold off on that for now.

I know quite a few folks on this forum from VA, but if you are reading any posts and see some VA/MD/NC folks, send them a PM directing them to the post in the Rally forum and maybe we can get some extra participation!!

WillTy3,

Great to hear from you! Hope you can make it!!

THIS IS GETTING EXCITING!

Jason


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2005)

Ousgasightnit!!!!

Jason,

Just called and made our reservations. Thanks for all the leg work, and GREAT JOB. Now what am I supposed to do until April 1 ?? By the way, if this is an April's Fool joke, you'd better hide.

I am really looking forward to this. If you fellow attendees will let me know about your kids, I'll try to match up a few grandkids to bring along. We have them in an abundant assortment of ages, so we can probably get a pretty close match.

Does anyone have a strong feeling for maybe having T-shirts or decal/stickers made up. This may be a small beginning (maybe not!!), but I see it as a growing annual event.









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

for all of us that are 1000 miles too far, we expect photos!


----------



## gbss (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey, we are new members to the forum but have been reading it for years! We live in Manassas, VA and have been to Bethpage before. It is a great campground.
We will look at our schedules and then hopefully plan to meet you all there. 
We too, have never been to a rally so this should be fun.
Will keep you posted if we are able to go.

Greg, Barbara, Sarah (6), and Samantha (2 1/2)
2004 Suburban Z71
2004 Outback 28RSS
Former owners of a 2002 Outback 21RS


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

FANTASTIC!!!

I am really excited to hear from you so quickly!









Sensai,

I promise that this is not an April's fool joke. With a name like Sensai, do you think I would do that to you?!









No Problem with the leg work, I just want everyone to have a good, safe time with each other! In this world today you can never meet to many good folks and hopefully we will all be able to add to our list. In regards to the T-Shirt/Decal idea, I think that would be great. I would think that maybe start with a design idea and lets go from there. Turn around time may be an issue for some t-shirt makers, however I have an old high school friend that has done this work for me before. Let's talk about this one!

Kids, girl 9( as sweet as she can be )







and boy 6 (two gears: wide friggin' open and asleep!! he's a good kid though!)









Balki,

I can not speak for the group, however IMHO, you are more than welcome. After all, you started this thing in November and we probably owe you at least the privilege of the project you started. Come on down!









Missouri Camper,

Pictures will follow! How will all other rally's measure up otherwise! Sorry, had too talk a little trash! I think we are the newest rally from what I have been reading, it seems most of the others have been in existence for at least a year! Forgive me if I'm incorrect!

Can't wait, looks like we have 2 definites and 3 maybes! Not a bad start for day 1 of reservations!









Jason


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

action 
GBSS,
Welcome !!! Looks like you joined the forum at just the right time. Sure hope that you get to join us for the rally.

Jason,
I've got a perfect match for your six year old son, and I understand exactly what you are saying about having two speeds. My eight year old granddaughter would love to come, too. I'll have to check with my DW to find out if there's one year between eight and nine, or if it's fifteen or twenty. Little girls have their own math.

Sally,
I'm waiting to hear whether your family is coming or not. Sure hope that you make it. Would love to meet our closest Outback neighbors (that we know about).

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

We are going to try to make it but need to finalize it with the Boss (wife).

Bethpage is a neat campground and is about 3.5hr drive for us. There are several very nice playgrounds for the kids. Its nice and mostly flat for easy bike riding. The only thing we will miss is all the great water activities like the pools and great beach on the lake where we spend a lot of time.

Other than inside the campground there is really not much to do within a 20 mile radius so we may have to think of some activites.

I've never been to a rally so this is all new to me.

Josh


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Josh,

Good to hear from you! I've never been to a rally either so we shall live and learn!!! I know the pool/water activities will be out of the question, but maybe there will be other stuff we can drum up. I'll put my thinking cap on, if you do likewise, I'm sure there will be plenty to do.

The good part is the folks at Bethpage have some activities for children planned each weekend, so maybe there will be something there that we don't have to worry about finding anything.

I sincerely hope you can make it!

Jason


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Count us in for Saturday arrival. We've camped there before, it gets pretty busy, like a little city! Make your reservations soon. I say we put together a Saturday night pot luck. Anyone interested? action


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I think we should, it'll give the wives something to do!!
















Please excuse me, my wife said I have to get off the internet now!

Jason

PS. Just kidding ladies, just kidding!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

ok

I've just made reservations.
See you guys at Bethpage.









Will


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

WillTy3,

AWESOME!!!!

I look forward to seeing you! Are you coming in on Friday or Saturday?

Jason


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

We will be there on Friday

Will


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

1stTimeAround,
A new member checked in from the Va. area (username 'flynan' POST). You might want to drop her (Judy) a note to invite her to your rally.

Looks like it is shaping up nicely!









BBB


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

GREAT!!

Alright, we are at 5 families with reservations and a couple of maybes, lets really try and get this thing up to 10 families.

I don't want to over plan anything, but how would all of you feel about a pot luck dinner on Saturday night?

Let's get some feedback on this one since people may have varying diets and desires with this. I'm willing to do whatever the group decides. Of course the easiest would be to fire up a grill and have folks bring their own meat item and then everyone bring a side dish to share. I think for dessert we should chip in and get a big cake to celebrate our first Rally! I have no problem picking up the cake, if that's what ya'll want to do. The way I have it figured, we are at or around 18 people right now.

Give your input!

Thanks

Jason


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey BBB,

Thanks for checking up on us and letting us know that we are on the right track!!! I already sent a PM to flyan and hope they can join us.

Shoot, if you have the time, pack on up and come on!!!!









Jason


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

More like:



















































































































But thanks for the invite!

Maybe in a year or two we could make it.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Count us in! We are making reservations today. Sensai, can you find a grand daughter in the 3 yr old range? My daughter would love it. 
As far as activities go, I suggested a Saturday pot luck supper. That is always one way to make sure everyone gets together, unless it rains.... Does the campground have a shelter that we can reserve?
Look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Samvalaw,

They do have an available pavilion, I just did not want to reserve it until I knew we were going to use it. If I can get confirmation from some of the others (I posted about a pot luck earlier yesterday) then I'll call them up and see if we can use it.

Hey, just bring your dress clothes, there's a wedding at the main pavilion on Saturday! We can just eat there!!!









Look forward to seeing you there!

Jason


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

Jason,
Count us in on the pot luck supper. I think that the grill / side dish is the way to go. Of course people would be free to provide extra portions of anything that they felt like. perhaps professionally prepared BBQ.














I think that the cake is an excellent idea. Let me know what my share of the cost is, and how/when you want to collect it. Ditto on the extra costs of the pavillion, if one is available we should book it soon. By the way, a couple of us may have to protect the rest of the party from rogue fishes.
















Steve,
I'm sorry to report that my three year old granddaughter is not available for this trip.







However, by my rough count, we will have at least three children in the two and a half to three year old range, and one about to turn two.














Looks like the majority of the youngsters fall into three age groups centering on three, six and nine years old. I will probably be bringing a ten year old boy (Stephen), an eight year old girl (Ester), and a six year old boy (Timothy). I think that our biggest challenge will be providing enough for the kids to do without the pool.









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

If our schedule works out and we are able to come I will bring two daughters ages 2 and 4. With that many kids at those ages it should be good and loud. We should know in a week or so.

Not sure if I remember Bethpage having a open Pavillion but I do remember several large indoor facilities.

Bring your fishing poles as they have a nice little lake and bring some sand toys because they have a nice beach.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Josh,

Thanks for the info about the park!

I hope you can make it!

Jason


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Sensai,

I'll pick up the cake and we can settle up at the campground. I will call tomorrow, Saturday, and check on the pavilion availability and see if we can get it! I'll discuss the charges with everyone when I find out what it is and we'll take it from there.

The post has kind of lost steam so I hope we aren't missing anyone. Everybody, keep looking for VA/MD/NC Outbackers to invite.

See you in a couple of weeks!

Jason


----------



## gbss (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

We are still checking on our schedules. Sometimes it is hard to plan weeks away with my husbands job.
We will definately be in on a pot luck dinner if we are able to make it. Of course there will be no problem chipping in $ where needed.

Will let you know soon if we are definately in.

Barbara, Greg, Sarah (5 1/2) and Samantha (2 1/2)
Manassas, VA
2004 28RSS
2004 Suburban Z71


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cannot believe all of the posts! I'm sorry I havent kept up. I ended up with the flu, and havent got on the computer much. We will definelty be there. I am thinking probably around 4-5 on friday.

Sensai- If it isnt to late it looks like the only maybe issue with kids would be my 12yo neigbor. She is a girl and there is a humongous difference between 9 & 12! LOL
I will also be bringing my neighbors 9yo boy. Her husband is on deployment and she needs a break! As for mine I have a 3yo boy and a 9yo girl. It sounds like there will be plenty of kids to go around! LOL

Jason- Potluck sounds fine with me, although I have no idea what to bring. If the pavillion costs money too, let me know and I can send you some in the mail, or just settle up at the park, whichever you prefer.

I think I answered everything I needed to.

We cant wait to meet some campers close to us, maybe we can get together some other times also.
I will try to keep up with the posts now. sorry
action 
sally


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

No problem Sally!! Glad you are feeling better and are back on the board!

Everybody,

I tried calling yesterday about the pavilion, but could not get anyone to answer the phone. I'm guessing that since they have not officially opened yet, that they probably aren't answering the phones on Sat-Sun. or they just aren't there period.

Regardless, I will call tomorrow and set stuff up for the use of the small pavilion.

In regards to dishes for the pot luck, let's say everyone bring their own meat item, chicken, burgers, hot dogs, T-Bone, etc. and then a side dish. Side dish can be baked bean, I will bring the pasta salad, potato salad, macaroni salad, chips and dip, mac and cheese, etc. I am speaking for myself on this one, but this isn't supposed to be too fancy!

Thanks for the continued interest and let's try to bring a few more into the fold!!

Jason


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Sally, we are down the road from you in Norfolk, we love camping at NN City Park. Have you been there? Spacious and it looks like a real campground, with more dirt than concrete!
We have a 2.5 year old girl, looking forward to seeing you and everyone else. We've been looking for other campers in the Hampton Roads / Peninsula area to do lots of short weekend trips this year. Anyone interested, lets talk at the Rally.


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Samvalaw, You are really close! No, we havent been to NN park yet. We have been to Chickahomony, that is nice. There is also one in hampton that is okay for weekend trips. I can't remember the name of it, but DH can tell you at the rally. We are getting a membership for Outdoor world(campground not store). They have a park in Williamsburg that would be nice for weekend trips. Inside heated pool too. I am hoping to meet some people who have experience with that place.
Oh! There is also a Travel park in Va. beach that is real nice. Have you ever been there? we drove through it, but havent camped there yet.

I am really happy my 3yo will have someone to play with. He is usually stuck with the grownups.









sally


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

I think I will bring a couple of deserts. I don't know what kind yet though. I could also do a fruit salad.
Anyone alergic to nuts, or any every day stuff? My kids really like the "Thanksgiving" fruit salad with marshmallows and walnuts in it. 
It probably sounds weird but I'm not used to the potluck thing, so if that doesnt sound good let me know.

sally


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

We have been to the travel park, its nice, but not our favorite. We like green space. Try the new one in Va. Beach, called North Landing Beach, it is wonderful. Very close and all the amenities are new. Nice little beach on the river is perfect for the kids.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Sally said:


> I'm not used to the potluck thing, so if that doesnt sound good let me know.
> 
> sally
> [snapback]25387[/snapback]​


Are there rules? Man, no one ever told me there were rules! I thought you just brought one of your favorite dishes and had fun. Oh, wait, those ARE the rules.









BBB


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Steve- I had been to North Landing several times, before they did the new stuff and changed the name. It is beautiful. Do they have a pool now?

BBB- I guess that probably sounded silly. I just wasnt sure if there was a "norm" for this kind of thing.

sally


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Sally,
Not silly. Maybe my comment was but sometimes I'm not sure of protocol either. There was this time when I got invited over to a retired Army Major General's home for a 'casual' dinner... well, to make it short - casual doesn't mean blue jeans and tee shirt. shy And I guess it isn't a good thing to pick up the General's cat either (didn't quite understand that one). West coast casual isn't the same as military casual.

Now, back to the potluck planning - I'll Fed-Ex ice cream if you want!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Alright, PAVILION BOOKED!!!!

I reserved the pavilion today from 5-10 pm. I wasn't sure how long we needed it or wanted it, so I just got it for the night. If we need to adjust we can.









The really good news is that the pavilion is right next to the playground, so while the parents are talking and enjoying themselves, the kids can do the same!!!









Please let me know if you think of anything else. I was thinking that we could do a Bingo game with the kids (I have a bingo set!) maybe with some give-a-ways for the kids and a little something for all that participate? What do you think?

See you there!

Jason

Oh yeah, BBB, I like chocolate and chocolate chip! I'll let the campground know it's coming!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

*Jason, You Da Man !!*

5-10 should be fine, that time of year we'll probably be seeking warmth by 10 PM. Bingo sounds good, I've got a few card and board games that I keep in the Outback for the grandkids. They may come in handy for the kids if we have rain. My DW said that we will bring a batch of salad fixins and stuff like cheese and cold cuts to make it "chef". Maybe some other stuff too, but that will be our "side dish". Should we make a list of who's bringing what, so we don't wind up like that commercial with 50 green bean cassaroles(sp?)? Of course Steve's going to have to bring a stick to keep me out of his "North Carolina BBQ".























Sally,
I do have a twelve year old granddaughter, and I suggested to the boss (DW) that it would probably be OK if we took four instead of three.







She immediately called my sanity into question. I guess we'll just be bringing the three that I mentioned before.









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Sally, North Landing Beach has a big new pool. Its real nice.
Jason, great job getting the pavillion, how about a big game of sharades.... Its child friendly and can be fun.
We made our reservation today, can't get there until Saturday morning. I'll bring some of my N.C. BBQ, and something for my vegetarian wife. See you all there!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary, Sally, Steve, et al.

If everyone will post what they will bring, then I will try to create a list prior to the rally to make sure we don't have too many repeating items. So far I have:

Jason & Family - Pasta Salad
Gary & Family - Salad with fixin's
Steve & Family - North Carolina BBQ or else Gary and I might :







: !!!
Sally & Family - Fruit Salad
Will & Family - ??????
Lots of salads here! I know my kids and I'll bring a big bag of chips to share, maybe if we all brought a "kid" item that may help also. What do you think?

I'm really excited about meeting everyone, can't wait until April 1. I am planning on getting there on Friday as soon as they will let us. Maybe at the rally we can plan a design to be used later for shirts, stickers, etc.?!

Keep posting, it raises the anticipation of the rally!!

Jason


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Does anyone know what the cancellation policy is? It would be a great shake down weekend with all of you experts there. We don't know if we will have our unit by then. We would love to join you all! action


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Tim and Michelle,

Welcome to the Mid Atlantic Outbackers Rally and more importantly the best forum on the internet!!!

I hope you can make it!!! Please look at the initial post and call the Bethpage Resort and speak to Joann if you can, I'm sure anyone can answer this but Joann has been working with me the most! I'm certain that she will work with you if she can, she seems very sweet on the phone.

Keep posting and hope to see you in Urbanna!! We'd like to get lots of participation from MD and NC, not just VA. The plan is to move this to the different states each year to share the driving.

Again, welcome!

Jason


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi all

My wife said we should bring Nachos and beef dip dish that I make. This is some really good stuff.









See everyone in a few weeks!!


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Highlander96- I'm not positive on the cancellation policy, but I think 1-2 days would be okay. You may want to call and ask. That would be great if you could make it.

BBB- I like cookie dough, you may want to send more than one!









Everyone- I will also bring some finger food type deserts(cookies, brownies, etc)
I think 5-10 for the pavillion is perfect. We have one of those portable fire pits. Do you know if they will allow us to do a fire there? We also have those cheap sets of volleyball/badmitten and bocce. Should we set them up? that might be good for the kids or adults. Bingo sounds great. I have some stuff we can use for prizes I think. I will look later on in the week and let you know. It will be little stuff (water guns, disc flyers, chalk, etc) Charades will be fun. I have a feeling the kids will like that.

Gary- Thanks for the thought! She will be able to stay occupied i'm sure. She is used to not having anyone her age around.

I am getting so excited!!!!!!!

Jason- I may have to visit North Landing again. It sounds like they have really added a lot since I have been there. Another weekend trip to plan!

sally


----------



## flynan (Feb 20, 2005)

The rally sounds like so much fun!









At this time I can't say if we'll be there or not.







I have to wait and get my son's soccer schedule since that is the beginning of his season. If we can come I will let everyone know. Does anyone have teens that will be coming? My son is 14.

Hope we can meet everyone~

flynan


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Flynan,

I'm not sure if anybody has teen coming, but my wife always tells me I've never grown up!!







Does that count?!

I hope you can make it, we'd love to meet you and have you enjoy the fellowship!! (I couldn't spell camraderie?!?!







)

Look forward to hearing from you!

Jason


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Flynan- My neigbors 12yo girl is coming. They probably wont have to much in common though. This campground usually has a lot of kids/teens running around. at least the couple of times I went. 
I am trying to decide whether or not I should worry about dragging 4 bikes along with us. does everyone else plan on bringing bikes for the kids?

sally


----------



## flynan (Feb 20, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> Flynan,
> 
> I'm not sure if anybody has teen coming, but my wife always tells me I've never grown up!!
> 
> ...


Jason,

If you can catch a football you'll do!!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Okay Everybody,

Great news, I was traveling for work today to Lancaster County and on my way happened to find....Beth Page Camp Resort!!! I was so excited that on my way back toward the office I stopped and checked the place out!!!

Very Nice! Lots of sites, however the kind lady working in the office showed me where we would be and told me that we had 4 folks that have made reservations, as I was making the calculations in my head I thought that number was about 1 or 2 short. Linda, the kind lady, told me they mailed confirmations Monday so if you don't get your in the next day or so (mine came today) you may want to give a call back to see what the deal is. We are located right beside a playground and not too far from the small pavilion!!!

Fynan,

I can catch, former physical education teaching background should have that one covered. I can throw baseball/softball and consider myself to be a decent basketball player as well. However, as I continue to feel the wear and tear of years of playing ball, sometimes the body just doesn't move the way you thought you trained it too!









Sally,

I have been debating the bike issue as well. The campground is HUGE, but I'm not sure. I was considering bringing my kids scooters instead, or maybe roller blades. Much easier to pack/store and I can keep up with them a little bit easier on those than I can when they are on their bikes. I am training for the Ukrop's 10K ( I must have really been drinking that night!!) so I will probably be running a little during the weekend and hopefully I can get my kids to go with me, that may be the only reason I bring the bikes! As of yet have not made a definite decision, as you can tell!

Everybody make sure that you get that confirmation in the mail, we are less than a month away and I don't want anyone to be suprised when they arrive!!

Talk to you in the threads!!!

Jason


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

We're confirmed. Looking forward to seeing everyone. It will be our first camp in the Outback, so I am sure to have lots of questions and suggestions on mods.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Got our confirmation yesterday. Guess I'd better get on the ball and get the Outback ready for the first trip of the year. Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi everyone!
One of the reservation issues is me.








I thought DH took care of it, but he informed me yesterday that he was not able to get through. apparently there was never an answer. I will take care of it tomorrow. 
He is a little worried about doing mods to ours. He is afraid of putting to many holes and stuff in it, so if anyone has any I would appreciate some help in changing his mind.








I finally got out there and started putting some things in the outback yesterday. I have a lot of work to do b4 our first camping trip!

sally


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey everyone!

Looks like we may not be able to make it. We were under the impression that we were going to pick up our new 21RS this weekend. Well we spoke to the dealer this afternoon and they told us that they had to order our unit and it would not be here until the end of the month







. If we can take delivery of it the first part of the last week of March we'll be o.k., but...........Who knows









I don't want to be stuck with a reservation and not be able to use it of cancel it. Someone is picking up our old Sunline on the 14th so we could't even bring that along. I just hope Keystone can keep up with production and get us our unit. We have shopped all winter long and now this.

Quick Hijack:








Jason do you by any chance live off of Coalfield Road????? The neighborhood in your pic looks an awlful lot like my cousin's place in Midlothian. I know they have some crazy HOA's down there.

Tim


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Highlander,

Yes, I do live near Coalfield Rd. Not just off of it, but not far!

I hope everything works out with your Outback, we'll keep prayin' for you and hopefully you can join us.

Sally,

Don't worry, we (Sensai and others) will convince your husband about the mods. Somethings I won't do either, but making it yours is part of the fun.

We'll see what we can do!

Jason


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks Jason, I appreciate that! He is even giving me a hard time about putting shelves in the cabinets next to the bunks! He is just worried about screwing it up. LOL
we plan on keeping this thing a min. of 6 yrs but probably closer to 10, so I dont see the issue. I am hoping if he does the "guy talk" he'll be okay with some mods.









I tried to call and make the res. again. they are not in the office very often right now I guess. It will get done though.

sally


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Try this on him Sally:

"Honey, I'm thinking about a mod on the camper, where's the chainsaw?"

Shelves should be acceptable after that!

Just trying to help out.

BBB

PS - what are the exact dates for your rally and what time do you expect the first camper to arrive? I need to know for the Fed-Ex guy.


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

BBB- LOL every time I read one of your posts I end up laughing









I have found through the years, if I don't get what I want the first time asking I find a way to make him think it is his idea. That usually works. If not, then I decide whether it is worth fighting over or not. Usually its not.

Your sending plenty of ice cream right? Some of us are arriving 4/1 and others, the next day.

sally


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Sally,
I'd have to pay extra for delivery on April 2nd (Saturday) so I'll probably stay with Friday. How many folks will actually be there? We are at right about 50 folks for our NW Outbacker Spring Rally.

BBB


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

BBB,

We're not even close to that yet? I'm not sure exactly how many, but remember this is our first one! Give us a couple more seasons and we'll be way over 50! 
I'll be there to get it on friday. Make sure you have my name on it! LOL









sally


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We'll only have 13 or 14 Outbacks but we'll have about 50 people - half or more will be kids.

Sorry for the confusion.

BBB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

And he says "only".

Have a great time. I'm GREEN with envy.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We are planning a trip to Orlando Fla the week after Easter and maybe on the way back we might be able to take a detour and stop in for a night or two. I will have to check the timing and the boss (wife).


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Fire44, That would be great if you could do that! I'm sure we will have a blast. Where are you staying in Orlando? Let me know how it turns out, we are planning several trips around that area.

BBB, There was no confusion. I still dont think we will be close to the 50 mark, but I am crossing my fingers! I am really starting to get excited! I finally convinced DH to look at other peoples mods! I keep looking at the camper trying to figure out the best ways to organize things. I'm sure after a couple of trips in it, I will have it put together.

sally


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Sally,
We are certainly in the same mode. I've got a lot of camping to do before I figure everything out too. We only got the Outback last summer (late) and haven't gotten used to it yet - lots more room than we are used to. This afternoon (March and it was sunny and 65 - go figure) and I would have finished putting new hold down clasps on the propane cowling if I hadn't run out of battery for my drill







. I need a new drill







.

So, figure about 35 for the ice cream? I'll have to set it up to arrive on Friday though - suppose the campground could keep it frozen overnight?

BBB


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

BBB,

I'll keep it frozen!!! I'll be there Friday night!!

Fire44,

I hope you can join us! We will make you an honorary, MidAtlantic Outbacker during your stay, this is an honor not bestowed upon many, actually it hasn't even been bestowed upon us technically yet!! If you call for reservations, make sure you tell them you are with the MidAtlantic Outbackers Rally. They will put you in a spot with the rest of us!

Can't wait, counting the days until the fun!!

Jason


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

1stTime,

That sounds like a really big honor...It doesn't involve any hazing does it.....no "Thank you sir may I have another".....I keep thinking Animal House.

We will try to make it...I will let you know.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

We are heading to Myrtle beach the first week of April. Coming from Windsor(Across the river from Detroit) it looks like the park is only a couple hours out of our way. One problem though........we will be without Outback. Too bad they don't have rental units there! Anyhow, we will do our best to at least come out for a campfire and hopefully put some of the names to faces! Is there any awards for traveling the farthest distance to the ralley?


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

As I recall, there was not much firewood at BethPage. We all may want to consider bringing a few logs for the community fire. Did I hear that there was a volleyball setup there? If so, that would be a nice daytime activity. We also need to plan on having a group photo to post on the website, I think that this could be the first of many Mid-Atlantic Outbackers rallies and we should keep a scrap book.
This will be our maiden Outback voyage, we are looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

I dont remember if there was a volleyball net or not. If not I have one I will be bringing. we also have some isabel wood I can bring.

sally


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

3Reds,

Would love to have you stop by!! I am really liking the way this is coming together, with folks willing to stop in.

Hey Mid Atlantic, it appears that due to our prime location on the east coast that we could become the Official Home-Away-From-Home for the Traveling Outbacker!!

Sally,

I don't remember if there was or was not a volleyball net, I'll call and check it out. If not, bringing yours may be a good idea.

I just got off the treadmill, I'm in the 5th week of my training and just started running 5 miles, I hope I live til' the rally!!!

I'm going to bed!

Jason


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi all

We got our conformation in the mail yesterday!!

See everyone there.

Will


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Great news WillTY!!!

See you all in 24 days!!

Jason


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Good luck with the training Jason! I really need to get out there and do something!

sally


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Alright...It's official. I WILL see you all On April 2. I just got off the phone with Bethpage and made my reservation.

This will be our maiden voyage with the Outback, so we will be coming in on Saturday morning. I would rather set the Outback up for the first time with some sunlight to help out. It HAS to be easier that the pop-up was.

I talked a couple more families into joining us for the weeekend for this ultimately cool event (Outbacker Wannabees...if you will). 12 people total

My girls are 3-1/2 and 6-1/2.....For the kid count


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Outstanding Sidewinder!!!

Glad to see you were able to get the Outback and join the fun!! Make sure to let folks know about the pot luck on Saturday and plan on bringing something to share.

MESSAGE TO ALL:

We will probably need a gas grill for the pot luck dinner. I do not own one, I only have a charcoal grill. I will be glad to bring it, however a gas grill may be better. Can I get a volunteer to bring one? I imagine that everyone will cook there own meat, unless someone wants be "Chef Outbacker"!!! Any takers!

See you in 24 days

Jason


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Jason,
Doesnt the pavillion have a couple of charcoal grills? we have a small portable gas grill that we will bring, but it doesnt fit much on it.









sally


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just got back from my dealer and my Outback is in...came in yesterday. Should get it next week. I have talked to the wife and we are going to try and make it back from Fl in time to stop in for the Rally. Do you think that we need to make reservations or should we be able to just pop in?

Thanks, 
Gary


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary(Fire44)

I'm not sure if you need reservations or not. If you want to stay "with" us, meaning park right with the group, then I would say make a reservation. If you are not sure if you will make it at all, you might just want to wait and get in where you can. I really don't know how crowded they will be that first weekend, so I'm sorry that I can't be of more help. By all means call them and ask their advice on the situation!

Look forward to meeting you.

Jason


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

Jason,

I have a small portable gas grill that I keep in the Outback, so that will be available. I don't have the room to bring a large one because I plan to bring as much of Isabelle's contribution (firewood) as I can.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I didn't even consider that the campground probably has a couple charcoal grills at the pavilion. Who wants to bring charcoal?

Jason


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

I think we have some charcoal left over from last season. I guess we need to find out if they have charcoal grills there.
I think we were there the opening week last season. they werent packed. I have a hard time remembering if it was them or Greys point.

sally


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I have some charcoal that I can bring along.

23 days and counting!!

Will


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

All right ladies and gentleman!! More planning!

I need a head count. Sensai and I decided earlier in the thread that a cake is in order for the pot luck, celebrating the 1st ever rally. I want to make sure there is enough to go around so I need a head count. It was also discussed earlier that I will buy the cake and folks could just settle up with me at the rally. Does this work for everyone?

Please send me an email at [email protected] telling me how many folks you KNOW will be there from your clan. I will budget for some of our wayward Outbackers that may be stopping by. If you are one of those and KNOW that you will be coming, if you would also drop me an email, I would appreciate it.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Jason

It will Me, Wife and Son(1 1/2yo).

Will


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Right now, by my count, we are at 25 Outbackers in 6 Outback TTs, 7 Outbackers passing through and staying a while(Fire44 and 3Reds) in Outback TTs, and 8 wannabee Outbackers(Sidewinders buds) for a grand total of (drum roll please)

40 People so far!!!!!!!!



















































Outstanding!! We still have yet to hear from JGerni, Highlander and Balki14, all of whom had expressed interest earlier in the thread, so 50 might not be out of reach!!

Please don't forget to email me your exact numbers. Also remember that your side dish may have to get bigger if our numbers keep going up. I like to eat!!

Jason


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey all... IF, IF, IF we have our new 28rsds we would love to join in the fun... I will know by next week... we will only be available Thurs and Fri night but better than nothing... if we make it we will have three daughters.... 10, 8, and 4 plus our 6 year old son.... who btw only has 2 gears also... more to follow!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Allsixofus,

4 women in one house!!!







I just added you to the prayer list!









Hope things work out and you can make it. If you read all the posts then you already know about the pot luck on Saturday, if not, it's all in there somewhere!! Bring a meat of your own liking to throw on the grill and a side dish to share!! I'm sorry, I forgot that you will only be there on Friday night, the campground isn't even open on Thursday so forget about the pot luck!

I'm picking up a cake to celebrate the first rally and we'll all settle up with that when we get there.

Looking forward to meeting you and seeing that 28RSDS, I'm envious of the dinnette slide!!

Jason


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

1stTime,
That Dodge is almost too bright to look at! One thing I miss on my Ford is the chrome. Nice TV!

BBB


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks BBB!

I never thought I would own an American made truck/car, much less a diesel!!







Guess I thought wrong!









My wife swears that it is part of my "******* transformation"! She is a little bit country and I wasn't, however in a period of about 4 months, I bought a camper, a Big A-- Dodge Diesel, and a hound dog. I'm waiting for her to say, "My work here is done!" Hopefully that won't happen, but in the mean time, I sure am having fun with all three of items!

Jason


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi everyone! DH called the campground and they do not have charcoal grills at the pavillion. I guess we may end up taking turns on a few of the portable grills. we just bought a new one, although I dont know if it needs rocks or not, so we may have 1 extra small one.

It looks like I may need to do some baking! I cant believe how many people are coming! Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is going to be great!

Jason- will you be able to come up with a total soon?

sally


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Jason,
I tried to send you the email you requested, but for some reason it wouldnt go through. I will have a total of 6 people(4 kids & 2 adults).
sally


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Sally,

I posted a total a few posts ago, and nothing has really changed since then, we are steady at 40 folks, if Fire44 and 3Reds are able to stop by during their trips back and forth. I'll continue to update the numbers as new folks add. Currently, the only add ons that I forsee would be "AllSixofus" which naturally would add 6 more folks.

I will go ahead and bring my big Weber charcoal grill, you guys bring the charcoal. It breaks down for easy carrying and I would rather have one big grill rather than a bunch of smaller ones. Regardless, we will have fun!!!

See you in 20 days!!!

Jason


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Let me see, 40 folks with two scoops each - better make it three - comes to about five gallons of ice cream right?

1 gallon Cookie Dough
1 gallon Chocolate/chocolate chip
2 gallons vanilla (or should I make it three?)
1 gallon ???

Maybe six gallons would be a better number? FedEx may have limits on overnight - I'll check.

What do you think?

BBB


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

BBB,

I'm thinking your list looks pretty good. Maybe:

2 chocolate
2 vanilla
1 chocolate chip cookie dough 
1 chocolate chip

What do you think? Oh yeah....what's this three scoop minimum stuff, the above list is for ME!!!!!







Aren't you going to do something for everyone else?









Are you really going to do this? (I do ask this seriously, I just want to know to expect it!)

Jason


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

1stTime,
I can certainly understand how you might think that I'm less than serious given the arrival date and all, but if my arrangements can be completed, you will be hip deep in ice cream!

Pulling it off is another matter.

Us NW Outbackers never joke around when it comes to ice cream! Besides, how often does a new Outbacker group have a first birthday?









BBB


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

COOL!!!























My son is watching me type this right now and he asked me to put this one in here.







He really liked your sign on, BBB!

Thanks for attempting the ice cream!! I can feel the Outbacker love all the way over here!!

I think that if everyone had an Outback and was a member of this forum the world would be a better place. However, it would be much more difficult to get the good campsites!!









Please forgive me for doubting you, Lord of the Frozen Dairy!









Jason

This was post 200, I know I have a long way to go, but I've been working hard to get to this #!


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Well... if you haven't been following my dilemma.. suffice to say that I am at a standstill with my quest to purchase a new 28rsds... I have a couple of dealers that have all matched Lakeshore price but I have a meeting with the owner of the local dealer tomorrow... more to follow... keeping my fingers croseed...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck and later if you could tell us which dealers were willing to match it will at least help me, maybe others on thier quest


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Sure... here are the quoted prices....

*Lakeshore RV* in Michigan $17,695 plus $350 for Husky hitch installed, $125 processing +Tax, Title and Tag (no prep fees)

*Suncoast RV* in Murrells Inlet, SC $17,695 plus $379 for Equal-i-zer hitch installed, $0 processing (I think) +Tax, Title and Tag (no prep fees, only charged for hitch to compensate for added freight paid to SC)

*FuntimeRV* in Texas $17,700 includes Husky hitch installed, $??? processing +Tax, Title and Tag (no prep fees)

Still have two more dealers to contact... one in Manassas and one in Delaware... even given the cost to drive for pickup... Suncoast has the best deal as I really want an Equal-i-zer hitch and they are 600-800 miles closer...

Hope that helps!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I was quoted 17,700 from East Kentucky Trailers if that will help or save you a call


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting... there are 4 dealers out there willing to sell for that price yet the local guy is "losing money" if he sells for that amount.. should be an interesting meeting tomorrow...


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey All Six, are you coming to the Rally? Any of the four kids around 3 yrs old? We have a 2 1/2 yr old daughter looking for a camping buddy. We live down the road from you in Norfolk and do a lot of local camping, Newport News Park, North Beach Landing, Etc.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

samvalaw said:


> Hey All Six, are you coming to the Rally? Any of the four kids around 3 yrs old? We have a 2 1/2 yr old daughter looking for a camping buddy. We live down the road from you in Norfolk and do a lot of local camping, Newport News Park, North Beach Landing, Etc.
> [snapback]27946[/snapback]​


WE SURE HOPE SO... kids are girls= 10, 8, 4 and 6 year old turbocharged boy... keeping our fingers crossed...

~Scott


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Well folks, it still appears that the total is 40 until we hear differently about a couple of the folks waiting for campers, or still in hostile negotiations (read Allsixofus!!)!

I am seriously counting down the days until the rally! Remember the pot luck on Saturday, bring your own meat for the grill and bring a side dish to share and maybe something for the kids.

15 days and counting!!

Jason


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Allsixofus,

Have you called McGeorge's Rolling Hills RV in Ashland (just north of Richmond on 295). I just bought my 28BHS there and they gave me a pretty good deal. Ask for Scott and TELL him what you are going to pay and that you will "Commit" to that! Give him a DATE that you are going to take delivery of the unit. He understands the "NO B.S." deal.

Just my $.02,

Sidewinder


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Jason,

I was looking over the reservation confirmation (daydreaming doncha know), and tried to locate the site number. Mine is "JU06A". I couldn't find any reference to "JU", but the only "06A" that I could locate is next to one of the boat docks on the southern inlet from the creek.







Is this the same area that you are thinking, and does it look like we'll all be together? I guess I've just got too much time on my hands.









Scott,

I bought mine from Dixie, and didn't have any problems at all. Must have been just before the new sales manager. The only time that I have used the service department was for the replacement of the "stereo" system. They got me a new piece of trash for my old failed piece of trash very quickly and efficiently.







I'm really sorry to hear that you are having such problems with them.














Hope that you can get a righteous purchase on the Outback that you want in time for the rally. I'm just down the road from you, in Surry County. If I can help in any way, just let me know.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Sensai,
I am glad you had a good experience at Dixie. we tried to give them our business twice. they wouldnt budge on their price and kept trying to sell us a 28bhss. the sales person either had nl clue or was trying to sell us something we couldnt tow. I got into several arguments with him because of that. finally I decided there was no way I would deal with them.

15 more days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

sally


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Sensai,

I believe the the "JU" stands for Juniper, as in Juniper Rd, St.,La., site 06 spot A. All of their sites seem to have an "A" and "B" side. If I remember correctly the other street is Dogwood, but I could be wrong on that.

We are all together so that will be nice regardless of where we are!! If you look at the map of the campground, we are to the left of the guard gate at the entrance, about the third and fourth street on the right on the end nearest the playground! We are also just a short walk from the fishing lake, basketball courts and pavilion.

I have seen the location and it appears nice and we will all be close together, which is what we are doing this for in the first place.

Looking forward to it more everyday!!

Jason


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Fellow Outbackers,

I am so jealous!!!!!!!!!!! Have fun.

Mark


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Well... all of my efforts to replace our PUP with the 28rsds have been thwarted... I just found out that it looks like I will be headed back to Afghanistan in May... DW and I are seriously considering postponement of our new TT at this point because of my new schedule... because of this we are formally withdrawing from the weekend festivities.... hopefully we can reengage this fall and possibly make the next one... enjoy the weekend!!

Glad to hear someone had success with Dixie...

~Scott

p.s. I will continue to stay engaged in the boards...


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Allsixofus said:


> Well... all of my efforts to replace our PUP with the 28rsds have been thwarted... I just found out that it looks like I will be headed back to Afghanistan in May... DW and I are seriously considering postponement of our new TT at this point because of my new schedule... because of this we are formally withdrawing from the weekend festivities.... hopefully we can reengage this fall and possibly make the next one... enjoy the weekend!!
> 
> Glad to hear someone had success with Dixie...
> 
> ...


Scott,

Good luck an God-speed. I will add you to the list of friends in my prayers.
Going for a full tour or a short trip?

Jared


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks like a short one... not completely sure of the details just yet... only know that it is enough to impact my Spring/Summer camping opportunities...

Thanks for the added prayers...


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Scott,
good luck and stay with us here. Hopefully we will get to meet you another time.

You'll be in our prayers!

sally


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Take care and remember that we are all praying for you.

Thanks for doing what you do!

Gary


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Scott,
Take care. Thoughts, thanks and prayers for you and your family.

Brian


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Like the commercial on TV shows when all the people in the airport start applauding, I Put my hands together ands say Thank You and applaud you.
Stay safe and return. Maybe you r wife can keep us apprised of you and post your mail address on the site, your friends would love to write and say hello.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Scott,

Thank you for your service to us and U.S. You will definitely be in our prayers. Hope that you can return quickly and safely.

Gary


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

You know, being with family and friends during that weekend will be even more special now as we can send a toast to you and your safe return home. If your family would like to attend the pot luck on Saturday you come on!!! Even if you can't be there they are still welcome!!

From the looks of it, I have the entire support of the Mid Atlantic Outbackers in extending that invitation and it would give us a chance to THANK YOU in person for what you have done and are about to do for our country.

God bless you, your family and may you return home safely!

Sincerely,

Jason


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It looks like we are going to be heading north from Orlando FL on 3-31. I have talked Bethpage campground and they said that it would not be a problem to slip in on the 31st or 1st.

We are going to hold off on commiting to being there as it will be the end of a week long camping trip.....(depends on if we are ready to kill each other yet.)

I wil be taking the phone number to Bethpage and working with my family to try to stop in for at least one night. It would be great to meet and put a face with the folks that have helped me out in the last few weeks getting ready for my first TT.

If we don't make it have a great time and have a cold one for me.

Thanks again,
Gary


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

yeah!!!!! we finally got our confirmation! site JU10a, that looks real close to the playground, which will be nice for the little ones. We have friends that are doing their first camping trip this weekend.







I can't wait to take my new toy out!!!!!!!!

sally


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

10 DAYS!!!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

7 DAYS!!!! until the Mid Atlantic Outbackers Rally!!! Still not too late to make reservations!

















































































Jason


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We are still waiting on our unit. Word on the street is that it is coming off of the line this afternoon. I am not sure if there is hope or not for next weekend??????

Sure wish me could make it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sunny

I have to fly up to Providence, RI next Monday and I am sure there will still be snow on the ground.







I would much rater be in Dixie!!!!!

Have a great weekend!!!

Tim


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

ALL MID ATLANTIC OUTBACKERS!!

I did not think about paper products for the pot luck on Saturday.

I am inclined to say everybody bring their own. I'll be happy to bring paper towels or napkins, but I'm not so sure about plastic wear and paper plates.

I am still going to bring the cake and hopefully the BBB will be able to come through with the ice cream for us!!!

I guess these are some of the details we need to wrap up before getting there on April 1.

Let me know what you want to do! I'll go with the group.

Jason


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Jason,
My 2 cents- I think it will be easier if everyone brings there own stuff for eating. (plates, silverware, etc). 
If we do split that stuff up I think we should set up some kind of list with who is bringing what. 
I think so far I am bringing wood, volley ball/badmitton set, charcoal and food? I hope all of that is right. I think someone mentioned b4 doing a bingo thing and having prizes? should I look through my stash of "prizes" and bring a few things?
Also what has everyone decided with bikes for the kids? I thought about not bringing ours(no bike rack and 4 kids), but the kids are real upset about it so if a bunch of other kids have bikes I will never hear the end of it! LOL

7 MORE DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sally


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ice cream is still in work but will be there. Working the details today and I've been assured there is no problem. Simply remains for me to determine the flavors to have sent. I get the 'menu' of flavors sometime today.

BBB


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Sally,

I agree with you, so it's settled, everybody bring their own stuff! Democracy in action, I love it!!

I do plan on bringing a bingo set so if you want to bring some prizes feel free but don't feel obligated!!

As far as bikes go, I will NOT be bringing ours. I intend to negotiate my way to scooters(the regular kind that have fitness benefits, not electric or gas types) or roller blades. As for me, I'll just jog!!

BBB,

If you pull it off, then I recommend a name change for your too:

Big Bad Baskin(Robins) Brain!!!! I tried to stick with the BBB+B!

If I can help you, let me know!

6 DAYS until our convergence on BethPage!!!!!

Jason


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Everyone is still bringing their own main course, and a side dish to share, correct? Its going to be a blast, we're looking forward to seeing everyone. We will be there on Saturday. Site JUO8A.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

SamVaLaw,

Yes, bring your own meat and a side dish to share for Saturday!!

Looking forward to it myself!!

Jason


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

I will check out my "goodie stash" for some basic things for the bingo.
I still need to work on getting the camper ready. I am a little slow for some reason.









sally


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, three days out and the weather forecast isn't all that great.







Saturday looks better than Friday. I'm thankful that someone thought of the pavillion. I love camping (Outback style) in the rain. This should be fun!!

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Everybody,

I'm very excited and anxious to get started on the short journey to Urbanna!!!

Just a couple house keeping items:

1. I'm bringing my Weber charcoal grill which is pretty big however not big enough for all the grillin' at one time. We will have to take turns at the grill unless someone else can bring one. I figure kids food can get cooked first and the adults last, since most kids will have hot dogs, hamburgers and then the adults can fix what they want. Remember, I'm bringing the grill so I hope some of you are brining the charcoal. I'll also bring cooking utensils for the grill.

2. I'm ordering the cake tonight or tomorrow. It will be decorated for the ocassion, a cake for 40 people is not too cheap (I have discovered!) so as stated earlier, we can settle up with this at the campground.

3. I didn't really think about it before, but my wife asked last night, "Is anyone brining any vegetables?" I didn't know, so if any of you haven't decided what to bring, that might not be a bad idea.

I called Beth Page today and got a little information for us:

1. They are planning on having kids activities this weekend, so some entertainment may be taken care of for us.

2. Check in is at 2:00 on Friday, however since it is their first weekend and there isn't anyone on the grounds, you may come a little earlier and they will probably let you on your site.

3. Check out is at 12:00 on Sunday.

Well, it appears that we are now ready for the 1st Annual Mid Atlantic Outbackers Rally!!!!! There are 8 sites reserved for this event with an estimated 40 people in attendance.

The weather looks a little rough for Friday, however Saturday looks to be shaping up alright!

Can't wait to meet everyone and talk about Outbacking, family and fun.

LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!!

Jason


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

MAKE SURE YOU CHECK OUT MY PREVIOUS POST!!

FINALLY THE DAY IS UPON US! AS I PREPARE FOR THE RALLY, DESPITE THE EXPECTED WEATHER (READ 1-2" OF RAIN TOMORROW) I AM ABOUT TO BURST WITH EXCITEMENT!!

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE EVERYBODY AND PUT SOME NAMES WITH FACES AND LEARN MORE ABOUT YOU!

BRING YOUR RAIN GEAR AND A COUPLE EXTRA CHANGES OF CLOTHES!!! SEE YOU IN 30 HOURS!!!

JASON


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Don t explode Jason. Have Fun, we know you will

I am possitive you will be posting pics, try to get a couple of a row of outbacks camping together.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I'M GONNA BUST!!!!!!

Jason


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Jason,

I won't be rolling in until Saturday morning, so don't you guys have all the fun without us. I am in Mexico on Business right now, so you guys keep your fingers crossed for "on-time" flights and fire off some prayers for SAFE flights!

I talked to my wife this morning and she has all of the house-keeping items in order. I she was excited, too, but we both admitted that if we had not bought the outback, we would have cancelled this weekend. We had our FILL of camping in the pop-up in the rain last year!

By the way, I completed my first MOD to the brand new outback last weekend....I just couldn't stand it! I welded on a receiver hitch in which to mount my bike rack. With 3 and 6 year old girls, we just don't go camping without the bikes and once I have the toolbox and firewood under the shell of my shortbed F150, there just isn't enough room left for all of the bikes.

I am so looking forward to meeting all of you Saturday,

Ben


----------

